# bamaplants.com?



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

anyone ever bought from them?

I saw an AB link and they are registered as "nofishtoday" which has a ton of good reviews, but I'd like to know if anyone here has any personal experiences with them or their site?

They seem like they have amazing prices on their stock (on the website)


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

I've never bought from them, but seriously .... really great prices!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Maybe I'll do a test buy if no one else has experiences?


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd certainly be interested to see how it comes out. I don't have a need for anything at the moment, or I'd probably go for their mineralized top soil ... that's a really good price and the shipping is much cheaper than I'd guess.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

That mineral top soil does sound like a good deal, but u didn't see any sizes on the page. So I would be worried it would just be a small bag for $5


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

It says 1 liter volume on the page and "enough to do a 10 gallon tank"


----------

